# Deer Grunts



## myingling (Sep 4, 2016)

few deer grunts 4 I got finished up
from left
highly figured black walnut ,,,,,, ingrown bark maple ,,,, black wood top flamed osage bottom ,,,flamed osage

and down their in last 2 pics flamed osage deer grunt and a clear cast cactus titanium surface pot

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## JohnF (Sep 4, 2016)

Boy those are some sweet looking tubes. I especially like the flamed osage with the blackwood top.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 4, 2016)

Holy Cow how cool looking is that clear cast pot. Anymore pictures of it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Sep 4, 2016)

thanks yes the clear looks pretty cool in hand hard get good pic

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Sep 4, 2016)

Nice calls but I gotta say that pot is sweet!!!


----------



## TMAC (Sep 4, 2016)

Really nice Mike. I might have to try a clear cast pot. That's pretty sweet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Sep 5, 2016)

Awesome calls. I love the turkey pot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 5, 2016)

is that cholla in the pot call

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 5, 2016)

Exquisite group of calls. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 5, 2016)

myingling said:


> thanks yes the clear looks pretty cool in hand hard get good pic


That's superb! I know you said titanium surface but any pics of the surface side and what size is that guy? Looks small!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Sep 5, 2016)

that's a 3.5 surface so for a pot is normal the only pic I got of top is above just packed it up this morning lol


----------



## myingling (Sep 5, 2016)

vegas urban lumber said:


> is that cholla in the pot call


 


Wildthings said:


> That's superb! I know you said titanium surface but any pics of the surface side and what size is that guy? Looks small!



yes several smaller ones


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 5, 2016)

myingling said:


> that's a 3.5 surface so for a pot is normal the only pic I got of top is above just packed it up this morning lol


OH I didn't noticed that other picture!! Cool!


----------

